# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi ndryshojne emrat

## Orku

PROTESTE PER NDERRIM EMRASH

Zenepe Luka

Vlore - Emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi kane kerkuar me force nga policia e Vlores te pajisen me pasaporta me emra greke. Pasi kane jetuar per disa vite ne Greqi, te regjistruar me emra greke ne pasaportat e tyre, tani qe ka ardhur momenti i rinovimit te pasaportave, kane ardhur ne Vlore dhe kerkojne nga policia te pajisen me dokumentin e ri. Ata kerkojne ndihmen e Policise se Shtetit per t'u pajisur me dokumentin e identifikimit, me emrat e rinj qe figurojne ne dokumentet qe perdorin ne emigracion. Ata shprehen se po rrezikojnee vendet e punes dhe kthimin e tyre vetem per shkak te pasaportes qe iu ka mbaruar afati. Ata kerkojne qe pasaportat e reja te ribehen me emrat e rinj qe u kane vene efendikonjte greke qe i kane punesuar. Ne mes te nje grumbulli emigrantesh, te cilet presin para dyerve te komisariatit, njeri prej tyre tregon domosdoshmerine qe ka per t'u pajisur me nje pasaporte me emer grek. Musa Bodo nga Dukati, thote se ne Greqi e njohin me emrin Andreas Lico, madje, me kete emer ai ka bere edhe kontraten e punes. Por kerkesa e tyre hidhet poshte nga drejtuesit e Policise se Vlores, pasi, sipas tyre, kjo eshte e paligjshme. Pas reagimit te emigranteve ne sheshin perpara komisariatit, kontaktuam me njeren nga gradat e larta te komisariatit, i cili tha se eshte nje absurditet kerkesa e emigranteve qe jane ne Greqi. "Ne e kuptojme hallin e tyre, por kjo nuk eshte ne doren tone per ta vene ne rrugen e zgjidhjes. Pasaporta behet ne baze te dokumentacionit qe paraqitet nga gjendja civile, verifikimet qe behen ne rajon, ku emigrantet figurojne me emrat e vertete. Vetem nderrimi i emrit dhe ndryshimet ne gjendje civile, do te bejne te mundur pajisjen me dokumentin e identifikimit", thote drejtuesi i policise. Versionin e policise e kane mbeshtetur edhe autoritetet e Bashkise se Vlores. Juristi i bashkise, Vaso Strakosha, ka deklaruar per "KJ" se i mirekupton emigrantet per hallin qe kane dhe kjo vjen nga mosinteresimi i shtetit tone per masen e madhe te emigranteve ne Greqi per t'i legalizuar me emrat e tyre si shqiptare. "E vetmja mundesi per t'i ndihmuar ata, eshte nderrimi i emrit, duke i greqizuar shqiptaret hallexhinj. Ky veprim kryhet nga nje komision i posacem qe eshte ngritur ne bashki", thote juristi i bashkise.

----------


## malli

Cfare jane keto gjera dhe emrat duan ti nderrojne ? Jo mi emrin qe me ka dhone mami  dhe mbiemrin e babit  ate do mbaj. Nuk e di por vetem ne Greqi ndodhin keto gjera pune ndrrime emrash ata greket jane vertet rracist.

----------


## Orku

Nuk e bejne vetem nga racizmi malli, i ka zene halli se po plaken .... dhe nuk duan te lene pas vetes ilret arbenet, agronet .

----------


## ornament

Orku ça ngatarron pash neren, çlidhje kane keto. 
Shqiptaret kur shkuan ne Greqi u paraqiten me emra falls si VORIO-EPIROTE tek greket. Kete e bene per interes, nga frika mos i kthenin, pra per LEK.
Mirepo gjer atekohe ka rrjedhur goxha uje. Greket sot nderruan politike ne lidhje me shqiptaret. Ata per ti ASIMILUAR (kjo tregon qe veprimi shqiptar i vetparaqitjes si greke, s'kishte ne fakt asnje efekt) kerkojne ti REGULLARIZOJNE me letra emigrimi te vlefshme si kudo tjeter ne bote. Mirepo keto proçedura kane regulla strikte. Shqiptaret duhet te kene nje pasaporte te tyre te vlefshme ndryshe s'behet. Eshte pikerisht kjo qe paraqet veshtiresi, pasi ata kane emer tjeter ne Greqi tek letrat-paçavure te deri sotme (dhe qe ata i merrnin per te verteta) si dhe emer tjeter ne regjistrat e gjendjes civile te qyteteve te tyre te lindjes.
Tani keta kerkojne qe dhe emri ne shqiperi t'ju behet sipas atij FALLS te Greqise. Ketu eshte konflikti, shpresoj qe Malli te ket kuptu diçka, po aq mire sa ndryshimi i fotove ne forum.

Diçka ne fund, mos kerkoni ta POLITIZONI çdo gje, edhe aty ku s'ka çfare. Shqiptareve s'ja u ka fajin njeri perveç vetes-tyre. Le t'ju sherbeje kjo per nje RILINDJE te trete. Le te jete kjo e treta e verteta.

----------


## Dita

PO shteti shqiptar pse nuk proteston?

Per aq kohe sa ata kane shtetesine shqiptare, ata duhet te gjejne mbrojtje tek shteti ame. 
Zgjidhja nuk eshte qe ata te vijne te kerkojne me dhune emra greke ne Vlore apo qytete te tjera te Shqiperise, por shteti te ngreje zerin ne institucione nderkombetare ku eshte i aderuar dhe te kerkoje zhdukjen e kerkesave te ketij lloji. Kjo eshte poshtersi. Ne vende te tjera ku jetojne emigrante shqiptare nuk kerkohet dicka e tille. as ne Itali, as ne Gjermani, as ne France, as ne Austri, as ne SHBA, as ne Kanada, etj. 

Ku jane ato institucionet per mbrojtjen e te drejtave te njeriut?
Pse nuk e ngrejne zerin per te tilla raste flagrante? 
Per cfare qendrojne ne kembe e marrin fonde?

----------


## ornament

Drita kudo te jesh kerkohen pak-a-shume te njejtat dokumenta. Shtetet europiane kane dallime por jo qe shkojne gjer ne kontradikta si ky rasti me lart.
Pastaj e gjitha varet nga STATUSI i EMIGRANTIT. Po ta kesh politik, asgje kerkohet tjeter. Po ta kesh ekonomik si rasti ketyre shqiptareve kudo duhet nje pasaporte valide (e vlefshme) sepse ne te vendoset vula.
Greqia deri me sot nuk ka respektuar ligjet komunitare kundrejt emigracionit shqiptar por "ligjet" e saja. Mnjf kan bere siç kane dash vete.
Ka mundesi qe sot ajo kerkon te beje si kudo ne europe, regjistrim te rregullt e te dokumentuar te emigranteve te saj. E pikerisht kjo po sjell ngaterresa tek shqiptaret. Pastaj s'kuptoj çfare proteste duhet te beje shteti shqiptar kur shqiptaret ka kohe nuk figurojne si shqiptare por si Vorio-epirote imagjinare e virtuel. Faji mbetet i tyre.
Pastaj ti thua shteti, po cili shtet. Kush eshte shteti shqiptar. Njerez si ty dhe une me halle e deshira. Te gjithe kerkojme te njejten gje, MIREQENIE. Dhe ate s'e kemi.
Ambasadoret e diplomatet shqiptare mbas detyres kerkojne menjehere Strehim Politik ne vendin ku ndodhen vetem e vetem per te qendruar jashte, ku kane rregulluar gruan si sherbyese diku e vendosur femijet ne nje shkolle publike diku tjeter. Kjo eshte tragjedia shqiptare.

----------


## Orku

Mos u ngaterro mor ornament apo e ke nga emocionet se u permend greqia... mbaje veten se hiqesh si burre.

Nese Shqiptaret ne Greqi paraqiten me emra te tjere kjo nuk vjen prej deshires se tyre por prej kushteve te grekerve. Cfare kujton ti se nuk e dine ata se vetem 1/100 e shqiptareve qe jane ne Greqi jane minoritare ???? Sigurisht qe e dine se te tjeret genjejne por problemi shtrohet kush eshte aresyeja e vertete e genjeshtres dhe cfare i shtyn shqiptaret te genjejne ???

Kushtet !!!!! Ato te pashkruarat qe i imponohen dhunshem atyre qe nuk kane, atyre qe nuk munden, atyre qe jetojne si ilegale ... nga kush ??? nga ata qe i punesojne, nga ata me te cilet shoqerohen, nga ata te cilet i ndihmojne, nga ata qe i trajtojne kafsherisht neper birucat e policise, nga ata qe vendosin per qendrimin e tyre atje, nga ata qe u mesojne neper shkolla shenjat greke, nga ata qe i kurojne kur jane semure .... shkurt nga cdo hallke e shtetit apo shoqerise raciste greke.

Identiteti eshte gjeja e fundit siper se ciles nje njeri shkel, dhe e ben atehere kur i rendon e kaluara ose kur i rrezikohet e ardhmja, e ben atehere kur presioni eshte aq i madh sa ai pranon te tjetersohet per t'i shpetuar dhunes, urrejtjes, perbuzjes, pa - drejtesise dhe sigurisht racizmit.

Luan Shabanit peshengritesit tone, talenti i tij prej kampioni nuk i mjaftoi per ngritur flamurin e shtetit grek, jo jo u desh qe ai ta nderronte emrin ne Leonida Sabanis sepse keshtu nuk stonon ne edicionet e lajmeve apo ne pasaporten greke ku me siguri i eshte sigluar edhe feja e re. Do thuash ti vete deshi ... e di e di qe edhe ai nuk eshte krejt pa faj por ja qe edhe atij qe eshte kampoin per te mbajtur pesha kete peshe nuk e mbajti dot dhe e ndryshoi ..... Mendo pak sa mund ta perballojne ata fakiret e tjere te ushqyer me tallona apo me fotoksine.  

Cuditerisht keto gjera nuk para ndodhin me ata shqiptare qe jetojne ne vende te tjera te europes qofshin ilegale apo kampione jo sepse jane burra me te mire se ata qe shkojne ne Greqi por sepse shtetet apo shoqerite ku strehohen nuk i trajtojne si sende mbi te cilat u takon e drejta e emertimit.

Nuk po futem pastaj te diskutoj rastet kur ndonje emer shume shqiptar apo shume mysliman te jep ne dore nje pasaporte te grisur.

Thirrja jote per te heshtur dhe mos politizuar nje fenomen ka flagrant qe eshte jashte cdo standarti te sanksionuar ne institucionet nderkombetare ku ben pjese greqia eshte shume me e politizuar dhe bashkefajtore se cdo proteste ne lidhje me kete problem. 

Per cfare rilindje e ke fjalen per ate me emer te ri apo per te <<vertetat>> se camet nuk jane etnike ..... po te pyes qe ta dime se cfare do te jete e treta e verteta ..... po ti edhe po nuk e dite mos u shqeteso e dine te tjere edhe per ty.

----------


## ornament

Ork balena partizane, e gjete gazeten e vjeter a jo, çfare thu mor lal, ça ngatarro.

Mos u hallakat gjithanej, çeshtja eshte ketu, ti te jesh neser kryeminister a ja u nderron emrat SHQIP ne GREKE emigranteve shqiptare atje, a JO.

pergjigju me PO ose JO, e leri dokrrat e tjera debile.

Ndersa per RILIDJE te tyre, e kisha fjalen; TEK KTHIMI PER NGAHERA NE SHQIPERI, neqofte se i thone vetes shqiptare duhet me e llogarit si "mundesi jetese" kete opsion, ndryshe ne P te nones vafshin se s'ja u ka fajin njeri. Le ti qahen greqise si Vorio-Epirote qe jane.

----------


## Dita

> Greqia deri me sot nuk ka respektuar ligjet komunitare kundrejt emigracionit shqiptar por "ligjet" e saja. Mnjf kan bere siç kane dash vete.
> Ka mundesi qe sot ajo kerkon te beje si kudo ne europe, regjistrim te rregullt e te dokumentuar te emigranteve te saj. E pikerisht kjo po sjell ngaterresa tek shqiptaret. Pastaj s'kuptoj çfare proteste duhet te beje shteti shqiptar kur shqiptaret ka kohe nuk figurojne si shqiptare por si Vorio-epirote imagjinare e virtuel. Faji mbetet i tyre.
> Pastaj ti thua shteti, po cili shtet. Kush eshte shteti shqiptar. Njerez si ty dhe une me halle e deshira.




Kane bere sic kane dashur vete.......e meqe paskan bere keshtu duhen te lejohen te vazhdojne ne pafundesi. Nese kete e sjell si arsyetim, atehere te them se eshte marrezi. 
Ata jane sjelle ne kete menyre, se nuk kane marre ndonje grusht turinjve deri tani, po vec lutje nga ana e shtetit shqiptar qe i eshte kthyer ne vasal.

Greqia regjistrimin e rregullt te popullsise ta beje si ne cdo vend te Evropes. Nuk kam degjuar une qe njerezit qe jetokan ne Itali te jene te detyruar ta bejne emrin le te themi Ciro, apo Francesco, apo Marcello, apo Franca apo Gianna, Ata ne France  ta bejne Julien, Jean, Dominique etj, ata ne Gjermani ta bejne Hans, Franz, Jutte etj ata ne Amerike ta bejne James, John, Bill, Chelsea,  e vazhdo keshtu per kudo ku ka shqiptare emigrante.

Shteti shqiptar te protestoje e te kerkoje regjistrimin e ketyre njerezve me ata emra me te cilet ata jane te regjistruar ne gjendjen civile ne Shqiperi.


Po Komiteti i Helsinkit pse nuk e ben nje ze per kete rast flagrant?
Sa vjet ka qe eshte ne dijeni te dickaje te tille. Perse bejne gam-gam per gjera te tjera qe jane me pak te rendesishme e mbyllin sqepin kur vjen puna tek te drejtat e shqiptareve vete.


Shqiptaret e shkrete robtohen aty qe te bejne pak katandi e ta sjellin jeten ne vije e greket i zhdukin emrin, identitetin, te shkuaren e tyre. Kjo eshte nje baze shume e mire per proteste ne arene nderkombetare dhe cdo institucion te cilit do t'i drejtohej nje note proteste ne rang shteteror, do te ishte e detyruar ta merrte parasysh dicka te tille.

Te kemi parasysh qe nga ana tjeter minoritaret shqiptare gezojne te drejta maksimale ne Shqiperi e guxojne e shkojne e paraqesin kerkesa qe t'u njihen te drejta si shqiptareve ne Kosove.


E per ta mbyllur ne lidhje me shtetin. Shteti eshte institucion e nuk eshte njeri, as ti e as as une. Shteti eshte institucion qe qendron mbi njerezit e ka te drejta e detyra perpara tyre. Mbrojtja e te drejtave te shtetasve ben pjese tek detyra e nje shteti. E te drejtat e shtetasve shqiptare ne Greqi jane shkelur ne menyren me te poshter.

----------


## Orku

Midhje, mos u dhjas 

Se cfare bej une nuk po ta them se nuk ka lidhje me temen por pjesa tjeter e kryeministrave te perendimit nuk i detyrojne te ndryshojne emrat apo grisin pasaportat shqiptareve ... kupton llaxore apo ta kane nxjerre jashte perdorimit.

----------


## Orku

Dita nuk po dikutohet ketu se cfare mund te beje shteti, se nga nje shtet ku kryeministri thote se e ka durresin si selanikun dhe qe prezantohet ne athine si fotiadh nuk ke cfare te presesh problemi eshte se disa plehra vijne e na thone se fajin qe shqiptaret jane objekt racizmi nuk e kane greket por ata vete.

----------


## ornament

Me duket se fillove te kuptosh diçka.

----------


## Dita

> *nga Orku*
> 
> Dita nuk po dikutohet ketu se cfare mund te beje shteti, se nga nje shtet ku kryeministri thote se e ka durresin si selanikun dhe qe prezantohet ne athine si fotiadh nuk ke cfare te presesh problemi eshte se disa plehra vijne e na thone se fajin qe shqiptaret jane objekt racizmi nuk e kane greket por ata vete.




Ishte detyra e shtetit teorikisht. Sesa e zbaton ne praktike e kam shprehur ne fillim te shkrimit tim me lart:






> *nga Dita*
> 
> Kane bere sic kane dashur vete.......e meqe paskan bere keshtu duhen te lejohen te vazhdojne ne pafundesi. Nese kete e sjell si arsyetim, atehere te them se eshte marrezi. 
> Ata jane sjelle ne kete menyre, se nuk kane marre ndonje grusht turinjve deri tani, po vec lutje nga ana e shtetit shqiptar qe i eshte kthyer ne vasal.






Dhe ajo cka e shpreha ne paragrafin e fundit te postimit tim me lart





> *nga Dita*
> 
> E per ta mbyllur ne lidhje me shtetin. Shteti eshte institucion e nuk eshte njeri, as ti e as as une. Shteti eshte institucion qe qendron mbi njerezit e ka te drejta e detyra perpara tyre. Mbrojtja e te drejtave te shtetasve ben pjese tek detyra e nje shteti. E te drejtat e shtetasve shqiptare ne Greqi jane shkelur ne menyren me te poshter.





kishte lidhje me sa me poshte





> *ornamenti*
> 
> Kush eshte shteti shqiptar. *Njerez si ty dhe une me halle e deshira. Te gjithe kerkojme te njejten gje, MIREQENIE.* Dhe ate s'e kemi.





Orku,

Ne lidhje me venien ne praktike nga shteti shqiptar te detyrave te nje shteti, te jap plotesisht te drejte.

----------


## gjethi

Tema me interesante e cila me ka pelqyer.
Per mua eshte nje gezim i madh i pashlyeshem
Me kane thene dikur se greket ishin ata te cilet u nderronin emrat shqiptareve por sot doli e verteta se shqiptaret duan vete te nderrojne emrat.
Sikur te kisha shkuar edhe une ne Gerqi, me besoni o vellezer edhe une do te nderroja emrin, do te pagezohesha ne kishe gerke etj.
Me pelqejne emrat gerke , Petro, Jani, Pirro, Leonidhas,Andreas etj dhe  me e pakta fshati im nuk do te kete ndryshime ne emra.
Cfare lumturie te kesh emer grek
Mitologjia dhe historia jone perputhet plotesisht me historine e Gerqise dhe pa dridhje duarsh ne tastiere mund te them se historia shqiptare e ka prejardhjen nga ajo gerke.
Luftetaret shqipetare e kane prejardhjen nga Gerqia dhe me cfare kam degjuar edhe Gjorgjios Kastrioti e ka prejardhjen nga fshatrat e thella gerke.
Ajo kuqka Zenepe Luka genjen gjithmone sepse emri i saj nuk eshte gerk.
Emigrantet shqiptare duhet te ndihen te lumtur se po nderrojne emrat sepse kjo do te thote shume per ceshtjen kombetare.
Une per vete u be thirrje edhe emigranteve gerke ne forum te nderrojne emrat sepse keshtu do te vene nderin e paraardhesve tane ne vend.
Historia jone e re fillon me nderrimin e emrave dhe keshtu do te ndihemi krenare te jemi shqiptare, megjithese kur te huajt me pyesin se si te quajne una u tregoj te verteten duke u thene emrin katragjyshit te quajtur Jorgos dhe ata ngaterrohen menjehere dhe me thone se emra te tille vetem ne Gerqi gjen.
Kjo eshte pak si e ngaterrueshme pro do te keshilloja shqipetaret t cilet nderrojne emrat, ti vendosin ata pa mbaresen (s).
Gjithsesi te huajt arrijne te kuptojne se Shqiperia jone e dashur eshte shtet fqinj i Gerqise.
Faleminderit dhe pershendetje te gjitheve dhe shendet e lumturi emigranteve dhe nismave te tyre te ndermara tashme se fundi.
Rrofte Shqiperia dhe populli mik vella Gerqia

----------


## Albo

Gjethi grekofil, nuk jeni me i mirepritur ne forumin shqiptar dhe jeni perjashtuar nga ky forum ne menyre permanente.

Komentet tuaja jane kryekeput anti-kombetare dhe i fryjne percarjes kombetare. Ju rekomandoj te merrni pjese ne ndonje forum grek.

Albo

----------


## dordi1

te lumte dora Albo!!!
kishte kohe qe duhet te ndodhte dicka e tille...
personalisht po te lejohej ky "anetar" edhe pas ketij shkrimi denigrues, une do te largohesha vete vullnetarisht.
keto jane gjera te patolerueshme per cdo komb, e sidomos per ne shqiptaret qe kemi nje te kaluar tragjike.
nga fqinjet tane jugore, kemi toleruar shume gjera. mendoj se tek ceshjet kyce te ekzistences, si emri dhe prejardhja nuk duhet te tolerojme me...
SHQIPERIA, nuk na perket vetem ne, ajo u perket dhe atyre qe shkuan, dhe do tu perkase dhe atyre qe do te vijne.


kaq.

----------


## ornament

O Albo eshte IRONI a s'e sheh. Tani, te pakten duket si e tille. Me duket. Jo? ..........mire, e lem keshtu.


Ne fakt ky rast me te vertet qesharak, eshte kulmi i "nacionalizmit shqiptar", qe per lek shesin jo vetem nene e bab por dhe histori. Keshtu si ka nis, do te vije dita qe do kerkojne pushtim te huaj, vetem per te pas çfare ka bota.
Dhe kerkesa nuk do te behet tek pushtuesit por tek qeveria shqiptare per KAPITULLIM. O tempora! o mores!

----------


## Orku

sa bukur ta mbeshteti mendimin gjethi, po eshte i pakamufluar ketu e ka te keqen, nuk i bie nder mend per mardhenie te mira e rilindje kombetare, nuk lodhet shume per ta thene mendimin troc se nuk i duhet te mbroje gje tjeter vec gjakut te vet.

----------


## Orku

> _Postuar më parë nga ornament_ 
> *Me duket se fillove te kuptosh diçka.*


nese i referohesh komentit per ty .... e di prej kohesh.

----------


## ornament

Po e riperseris, kjo çeshtje nje zgjidhje ka, ose PO, ose JO.
Pra shqiptaret e greqise (ata qe e kerkojne kete) zhvishen nga KOMBESIA SHQIPTARE ose JO! (kjo do te ndodhe AUTOMATIKISHT me Albon e shoke te tij emigrante ne amerike, sapo te marrin nenshtesine amerikane, ngaqe amerika nuk e lejon dyshtetesine)
Po te qe kjo, zgjidhja do te qe e lehte. 

Ne fakt tjeter qellim ka kerkesa. Ata duan LETRA SHQIPTARE POR ME EMRA GREK, emrat me te cilet jane regjistruar ne greqi. A mund qeveria shqiptare (cilado te jete ne pushtet) ta pranoje kete, qe ne njefare menyre te "prodhoje greke fallco" ose "shqiptare te rreme". Ketu eshte puna. 

Kur s'ke çka flet, s'gjedh dot, mbyll gojen e hidhu tej, delfin cirku.

----------

